# Using computer speakers with my tv



## jcaiello (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, a few years ago I purchased a very nice computer speaker system. I more recently purchased a big screen tv. I want surround sound but I would rather use the system I have now instead of buying a whole new system.

This is the speaker system I have: http://www.klipsch.com/products/discontinued/details/promedia-ultra-5-1.aspx ( uses 3 miniplugs green,orange and black)


This is the tv I own: Samsung HL-S5687W

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The two are not made for each other. The speakers are made to take the output from a typical PC sound card - hence the three mini-plugs. Your only option is to buy a stereo RCA to mini-headphone cable LIKE THIS and use the AV Out - Audio R/L on the TV to the front head phone input on the speaker control unit. It won't be surround so dialog may be muddy as this is normally sent only to the center speaker not all five.


----------



## jcaiello (Aug 30, 2008)

Alright, I was actually just thinking, could I just buy a 5.1 receiver and plug the speakers into there?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The receiver should power the 5 speakers just fine. For the sub to work you'll probably need a single (mono) RCA to mini jack cable - unless there's a regular RCA input on the sub. The problem is the plug on the sub is looking for the base signal at a particular point on the jack - the other point being the signal for the center. (The black rings on the mini jacks separate the different signals.) Idea: just buy a stereo plug like I linked before, that way one of the two sections of the jack will be correct.

So you'd hook up the speakers to the appropriate terminals on the receiver. Then run the RCA-to-mini cable from the "Sub Out" plug on the receiver to the orange center/sub on the sub. It should work. If the sub doesn't work switch to the other plug.

BTW: welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :wave:


----------



## jcaiello (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you very much, you've been a great help :grin:


----------

